# Hog Hunting on Discovery



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

They're showing hogs and hog hunting on the Discovery channel right now!


----------



## dan'sgrizz (Oct 22, 2008)

I totally wanna get some hog dogs and do some hog hunting someday... I always wonder about ear protection for the dogs, I could use a bow. Those hogs get so big though.


----------



## porter314 (Mar 22, 2009)

when i was a kid we lived in central fl and we did alot of hog hunting it was okay but hard on the dogs i don't do it anymore because i'm really not into it now but watching the dogs work is amazing you really have to see it to believe it


----------



## dan'sgrizz (Oct 22, 2008)

Ive seen some youtube stuff and there was some shots on the discovery channel. On planet earth they had these hunting dogs working as a pack to take down a gazelle.... they have such strategy. One dog was the sight hunter and ran ahead while the other dogs puposefully stayed back, while still others flanked the sides. Very cool stuff.


----------



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

It was an interesting show it was called The Pig Bomb. It was about the explosion of wild pigs in America. Here's a link to the Discovery Channel they have videos you can watch of the episode.

Pig Bomb: Hog Hunting : Video : Discovery Channel


----------



## dan'sgrizz (Oct 22, 2008)

I caught the tail end of it... It was pretty cool. Too many damn pigs LOL.


----------



## ForPits&Giggles (Oct 21, 2008)

I saw that as well, the other night!! Those dudes had a beautiful red!! The white one reminded me of Petey for some reason. Lol. It was a great show and the hog hunting clips were badass IMO!


----------



## RonnyMc "Jaymo's Dad" (Aug 7, 2008)

That's exciting stuff to watch, but I don't know if I could handle seeing my dog get banged up like that. He's just a puss. I'd probably be the stupid one to hop in and get mauled. 

Aren't there tusks supposed to have some dangerous bacteria or something too? I could have sworn I've heard that before.

Either way, great video!!


----------



## bulltalk (Mar 14, 2009)

Dan'sgrizz
There are some guys an hour north of here who hunt hogs also an along the coast. There are a ton of hogs here in central & northern CA. You don't use ear protection only a slash vest. PM me if you want more info.


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Sep 21, 2008)

bulltalk said:


> Dan'sgrizz
> There are some guys an hour north of here who hunt hogs also an along the coast. There are a ton of hogs here in central & northern CA. You don't use ear protection only a slash vest. PM me if you want more info.


my husband grew up in central california they used to go hog hunting too.

wasnt the dogo argentino bred specifically for hog hunting?


----------



## bulltalk (Mar 14, 2009)

The history of the dogo states it was bred to hunt jaguar & pig in South America, however there is some speculation as to the history of the breed as Colby sent some Pit bulldogs down there early last century to the guy who created the dogo breed but who knows unless you were there. They believe he mixed Colbys bulldogs (which were mainly white like the dog) with some larger native dogs.


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Sep 21, 2008)

i would beleive that. from what i learned on dogos they are high prey yet VERY family orientated. not far off this breed and from the look they share some charateristics

my husband wanted to get either a dogo or an APBT long before we were ready to get a dog. dogos are hard to find and expensive. they are a very intresting breed though. i think if we ever needed a hunting dog it would definately be a dogo


----------



## bulltalk (Mar 14, 2009)

The only downside to that would be that you would have to find a kennel that still had working stock and not show stock. In my opinion a good pit bulldog is the best hog hunter hands down; why get a breed that has been diluted like the dogo instead of the pure stuff like the APBT (working stock that is).


----------



## tobso (Dec 11, 2010)

The dogs that we run for the show are great to watch. It is like they can predict the hogs every move!!!! Injuries happen but we have a full med. kit to work on them right there. The Kevlar vests can withstand anything the hogs can throw at them. The last time we went out , it was me that was bit ! That happens when there is intense action and the dog is trying to protect you , he grabs anything in the confusion. We were in thick fern were it was impossible to see clearly so the dog saw something brown and grabbed.


----------

